# Public Proxies



## anomit (May 17, 2005)

I have found a list of public proxies in India. What do I have to do in order to get connected to them?

I have a proxy software.If I supply the IP address and port in the HTTP proxy option, will it do or I have to make a seperate rule for the tunnel protocol?

I have also seen a proxy setting in FireFox. If I simply give the server address there, will it do?


----------



## bharat_r (May 17, 2005)

If u are using Internet Explorer go to

***Tools->Internet Options...
***Click on connection Tab & then click on Lan settings..
under proxy server click on "Use a proxy server for your LAN"
***Enter the Address & Port.

For example in this ip which belongs to Saudi Arabia,*212.116.209.234:8080*
*212.116.209.234* is the address & *8080* is the port

***Click Ok.

Now your browser is configered to use that proxy.Your own ip will not bee seen by anybody.


----------



## whistler (May 17, 2005)

*hmm*

more details please


----------



## bharat_r (May 17, 2005)

I have edited that post.See more details.


----------



## bharat_r (May 17, 2005)

See *www.proxy4free.com/index.html for list of proxies.Configure your brower as said above for anonymous surfing.


----------



## expertno.1 (May 17, 2005)

www.atomintersoft.com/products/alive-proxy/proxy-list/


----------



## Delta (May 17, 2005)

Why not use SwitchProxy extension in Firefox. U can also change proxies at regular intervals.


----------



## expertno.1 (May 18, 2005)

yeah firefox also sithces it

u can also use ddi2.0


----------



## imported_dheeraj_kumar (May 18, 2005)

if you want anonymous surfing, i recommend stealther


----------



## anomit (May 18, 2005)

Got great replies. 

But what about this part?



> I have a proxy software.If I supply the IP address and port in the HTTP proxy option, will it do or I have to make a seperate rule for the tunnel protocol?



A little more help needed


----------



## whoopy_whale (May 18, 2005)

You can use Guardster for anonymous surfing.


----------

